# Help on How to cook decent rice!!



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Hi all..

This may sound stupid but I cannot cook rice to save my life!! I've tried a rice cooker, job, washed it in water before hand and also left it to soak before cooking.

Eveytime the outcome is the same STODGY and WATERY!

I have to eat 500g uncooked weight per day and it's very hard when it's Stodgy..

Anyone got any decent ways?


----------



## mattW (Jan 12, 2009)

make sure to stir it frequently and don't over cook it. I think it also depends on the type of rice you are using.


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

That's too much rice to cook in one go, unless the pan it massive because it absorbs all the water. Wash the starch off it before hand add a dash of oil to the water to stop it sticking together, don't leave the wooden spoon in it, make sure the water level doesn't go down too much and after it's cooked and you've strained it off pour a kettle of boiling water over it.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Boil it and keep testing it (trying it) as soon as it's almost soft drain it and wash it with boiling water it will still be cooking out of the pan as long as its hot, it should hit the plate perfect.

Or do the same as above but wash it with cold water this stops it cooking and cools it quickly you can then reheat it when ever you need it.

Oh chuck a bay leaf in the pan


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

I use a microwavable rice cooker, rice goes in (with the addotion of peas for me), cover with boiling water, lid on, then in the microwave for 8 mins and bobs your uncle


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

For Basmati rice.

Boil the kettle, pour boiling water on the rice and let it sit for a couple of minutes, then give it a stir, pour the water out and wash the rice with cold water until the water is clear. This gets rid of the starch.

Pour boiling water onto the rice, enough to almost fill the pan, put the pan on a very low heat, DONT boil the water whilst its on the hob. Cook for about 15 mins, keep checking to see if the rice is soft. Add a little salt if you like (I dont use salt for rice)

Job done, perfect rice every time. The secrets in not boiling the life out of it.


----------



## bigfella2901 (Mar 6, 2011)

Cheers! I will give it ago tonight. I have a big 10L pan that I use but will try it in smaller amounts and see how it goes.


----------



## oj0 (Apr 11, 2011)

The method my mum taught me:

Weigh rice and put into cup/jug (or whatever). Make sure you use double the amount of water to rice. Wash rice thoroughly in a sieve before cooking. Melt a knob of butter or use a drizzle of oil into a hot pan. Add zested lemon, garlic or whatever else you would like to flavour your rice with. Chuck dry rice into the hot pan and fry grains for 15 seconds or so, then add all cold water. Put on lid and bring to boil. Once boiling, turn heat to simmer, leave lid ajar and DO NOT STIR!

The rice should take around 17-18 minutes to simmer and cook (although this depends on your hob and the amount of rice).

In all my years, I don't think my Ma has ever had sticky rice so I trust this method fully. Ah, the joys of an Indian upbringing


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

It is alot to cook in a normal pot.

Another trick to perfect rice I found:

Follow the instructions exactly.

Wash the dry rice first, allows the excess starch dust to come away - prevents sticking with cheaper rices.

DON'T take the lid off and stir it, you'll mush it and allow water into the grain.

Leave the rice covered & cooking (simmer usually) until the cooking time is over, don't mess with it.

Or try a different brand.


----------



## Mr.GoodKat (May 18, 2010)

ANGLIK said:


> For Basmati rice.
> 
> Boil the kettle, pour boiling water on the rice and let it sit for a couple of minutes, then give it a stir, pour the water out and wash the rice with cold water until the water is clear. This gets rid of the starch.
> 
> ...


As above, make sure you have 2 parts water to 1 part rice.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Get some UncleBens boil in the bag, 10mins in boiling water you cant go wrong mate!


----------



## LionMX (Oct 4, 2010)

big ste said:


> Get some UncleBens boil in the bag, 10mins in boiling water you cant go wrong mate!


Second that! It's perfect every time


----------

